# Batmobile Just Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my first project post in the model cars group. I have been doing mainly figures but have a stash of custom show car kits waiting to be built. When I was about 10-14 I loved building the custom show cars and remembering back to then I have collected many of the same ones I built back then. Anyway, without further ado, here is my Batmobile which I also built in the mid-60s when it first came out.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice! I'm not heavy into these cars, but when I was kid watching this it was the coolest car out there. I picked up the 1/32 re-issue just recently and will be picking up the 1/25 kit too.
Nice job.
Chris


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The decals make the pin striping relatively easy but be careful when doing them. For some reason they didn't want to slide to easily to get into their final resting place but with care and perseverance I got them on fairly well. Not many other tricks to mention. I did paint the bats on the wheel rims as they were raised so high it was actually easier than applying the decals. And don't glue the arms on Batman until after you have him in the seat, which I believe the directions tell you to do (always good to at least breeze through the directions as I didn't do!) And as a guy in the models forum said, you will likely want to shorten the steering wheel tube as it is too long the way it comes. But for a 60s kit it is nice and a good memory. I too am looking forward to the larger kit which, from some preliminary pics on the web, looks to be much better detailed. This finished model is very small and looks a little odd on the shelf.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

For some reason Polar Lights decals do not want to slide off the backing sheet. I have had this same problems with my starshipp models. I dont know how to fix this other than warmer water but then you need to be careful of breakage. Round 2 please take note.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! Great job on the details.

I've always liked the Aurora version--it reminds of a toy I had as a kid.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

dreadnaught726 said:


> For some reason Polar Lights decals do not want to slide off the backing sheet. I have had this same problems with my starshipp models. I dont know how to fix this other than warmer water but then you need to be careful of breakage. Round 2 please take note.


Let 'em soak longer. Eventually even the most stubborn decals will literally float right off of the backing paper. The downside is that they don't adhere to the model quite as well, so some kind of clearcoat will be required to seal 'em in place.

Back to the topic, that's a nice clean build rkoenn! I had one back in the 60s as well, but my sister built it for me. I nabbed one of the recent reissues, so I'm looking forward to building one myself this time.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had similar problems with Round 2 decals particularly trying to slide them into position once on the model. Two things you can try is putting a VERY TINY drop of dishwashing soap in the water or even better, try wetting the area with Microscale Micro-set. Once in place and patted down, lightly brush on Micro-sol to conform the decal to the piece.


----------

